# Linebacker or Professional Boxer?



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2015)

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/jets-quarterback-geno-smith-gets-173956094.html


Sounds like a career change is in order.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/jets-quarterback-geno-smith-gets-173956094.html
> 
> 
> Sounds like a career change is in order.



did he play at fsu.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did he play at fsu.



He should have.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> He should have.



thug comment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did he play at fsu.



Nope. Louisiana Tech. Got arrested while there for assaulting a police officer but i'm sure he's a good fella.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/jets-quarterback-geno-smith-gets-173956094.html
> 
> 
> Sounds like a career change is in order.



There's always the car wash, or prison.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2015)

elfiii said:


> There's always the car wash, or prison.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 11, 2015)

I bet Geno don't smart off to him no more.........


----------



## maker4life (Aug 12, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> I bet Geno don't smart off to him no more.........



Exactly


----------



## Lurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did he play at fsu.



Did you just call Geno Smith a girl?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

Lurker said:


> Did you just call Geno Smith a girl?



he would have to have been hit by a fsu player


----------



## Lurker (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> he would have to have been hit by a fsu player



"B" betta have my money.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 12, 2015)

From his Draft Analysis:



> Strengths
> Very thickly built. Flashes shock and violence in his punch.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



He would make a good license plate press operator.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He would make a good license plate press operator.



Spotandstalkthug could train him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Spotandstalkthug could train him.



Don't they offer that class at Bama??


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't they offer that class at Bama??



Greater Birmingham Voc-Tech. It's an associate's degree program.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 12, 2015)

the hitter just got picked up by the Bills.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the hitter just got picked up by the Bills.



They better have a separate locker room for their QB staff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> the hitter just got picked up by the Bills.



I hope he starts when they play the Jets.


----------



## o2bfishin (Aug 13, 2015)

elfiii said:


> They better have a separate locker room for their QB staff.



I think Geno is the only QB in the NFL this could happen to. He garners zero respect from his peers.  Also, reports are now coming out that Geno stuck his finger in the guys face and said "you ain't gonna do nothing about it." Wrong guy to do that to lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2015)

o2bfishin said:


> "you ain't gonna do nothing about it." Wrong guy to do that to lol.



I bet GS is regretting that decision today.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> did he play at fsu.



Woohoo!!  I made another sig line, I must be the oracle of GON sports forum.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 15, 2015)

thug


----------

